# New Bar version - inc. latest photos.



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of the project so far.
curlyboy


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice, well done looks superb

Peter


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Are you making this unit, or installing one already manufactured? I probably haven't worded that the best way but I guess you'll see what I mean.... yes, it does look good.

Harvey


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Interesting easy chair on the left - is it belted?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar version*

Hi Harvey, I am making it myself but sourcing some of the materials and components is proving somewhat difficult as I wanted it to look as original as possible as it is only 2 years old. I have made further progress but have yet to take any photo's.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar version*

No the chair isn't belted as it won't be used for travelling.
curlyboy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Absolutely tip top, Curlyboy. Very, very nice.

How did you do the curved corner bits? Are you a chippy by trade?

Gerald


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar version*

Hi Gerald, no I was a toolmaker with Rolls Royce but did teach technology for 27 years, and this did involve some woodwork.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bar version*

Hi Gerald, I am sorry but I don't think I answered your question on the corners. As you can see from the photo I made a former using a section of 6" drain pipe. I then used 1/16" Birch ply to build a laminate 3/8" thick , this gave me a very strong corner. The completed carcass was then covered with 1/32" Egger melamine.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar version latest photos*

Here are some photo's showing latest progress. The table top is finished but still has protective film on. The units are in place but I still have the doors to finish. Then I can start on the metalwork, table frame support and the chair stand. The chair is in fact an office chair, considerably cheaper than Hymer, they quoted £2400!!
curlyboy


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

curlyboy

I thought I saw something about this the other night, when viewing on the mobile version, promptly forgot next day to have a look - as the pictures don't show on the mobile version.

I am curious, you have the 584 - didn't that have the bar layout originally? If so may I ask why you are replacing it. 

We had the bar layout in the 640 and liked it, I would have liked to have had the ability to fold it down occasionally, (I know Peter Hambleton did do this), and your metal leg, is not like ours at all - looks like one that would allow it to go up and down.... so it has me confused.

Carol - looks good work though - must say that


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Just one word - Wow! What a superb job you're making of this.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar*

Hi Carol, Yes it is the B584, but originally was fitted with two settees as we bought it. We didn't want to wait 5-6 months for delivery of one with the Bar, impatient bugger that I am. The table leg is original and does in fact adjust vertically, to convert the settees into a double bed, I can't remove this as it means removing the water tank to gain access to the bolts, so will have to make do with it, but it does allow good access to the cupboard underneath.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*new bar*

thanks for the compliment mike.
curlyboy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have merged your two threads for you Curly - hope this is OK, otherwise the responses will begin to make little sense.

Cracking job by the way. It looks completely professional, and the build quality will be up to your expectations. :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New bar*

whoops, sorry Dave could have done that and saved you the trouble,thanks
curlyboy


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

CurlyBoy you should be proud of what you have done excellent job


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Quality craftsmanship.
To qualify my statement: I am a carpenter and joiner and in the last 26 years have worked in several countries and also built boats and refitted several others. 
Your photo's show top quality cabinetry and design skills, quality!

Rob.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New bar*

Thanks sweetie and Rob for the compliments, to be fair though I did teach Design and Technology for 27 years. Rob, mention that you fitted out boats at one time, what kind was that, I actually fitted out our 52ft narrow boat, and we lived on it for 3 years before moving to Cornwall, had to sell it as there aren't many canals in Cornwall! I would post photos on my blog if I could work out how too. :? :? :? 
curlyboy


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Curlyboy, looks fantastic. Keep us posted.

For adding blog pics see

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50265-photo.html+blog

Hope it helps

Steve


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Now seeing those original photos I had missed has made sense. It is a lovely job - but £2,400 for a chair - crikey - what a price...seems stupid - surely it is just another captains chair as in the front - actually it was slightly different but not much, just in the way it moved around...

Have you sourced the bits from Hymer, or somewhere else?

Carol


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Curlyboy, it looks very impressive. I am a bit handy myself but this looks superb. How many manhours do you estimate the project will take?

Graham


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar version*

hi, Carol I have had problems sourcing most of the materials and components for this, mainly because we live in Cornwall, getting anything down here is a problem! The chair came from an office furniture supplier, the Tambour door came from Hymer (£84)! They did quote us for all the items necessary for the conversion, I think it came out at £5400!! so you see why I am building it myself.
Graham, I haven't kept a log but I would think about 80 hours so far, then probably 40-50 hours will get it finished, but as I am retired the time spent of no importance, keeps me busy until we can get away again.
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Latest update*

Hi, nearly there now, just the chair base to make and we can get away again.
curlyboy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow  

Very smart. Hope you enjoy using it as much as the obvious satisfaction it has given you in designing and making (crafting?) it.

Thanks for the pictures

Sue


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Curly;

Great stuff, you have a talent I can only dream of....


I've got a B504 with an L shaped settee. I'd like 2 slide out cupboards fitted for easy acces to the storage areas underneath.

When can you start? :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Bar version*

Hi Peejay and thanks, daren't even mention another project, 'er indoors is desperate to get away again now that the weather down here is getting better  
curlyboy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Bar version*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Peejay and thanks, daren't even mention another project, 'er indoors is desperate to get away again now that the weather down here is getting better
> curlyboy


With plush furnishings like that in her MH, you can't blame her. :wink: :wink:

I'll bet that you'll be sat in it some days, reading the paper, and "er indoors" will be saying, "Curly dear, I've been telling so and so, just how good you are with your carpentry and design skills, and they only want to have a look at our layout. You don't mind now, do you?" 
That's your cue to say, "not at all dear, tell them it's a fiver a head, if they are still interested. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Excellent work there. I am with Pete on this one, ie, skills that one can only dream of. 

Enjoy,

Jock.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*New Bar version*

Hi, thanks all for the very kind comments. But of course each to their own, these bl**dy computers defeat me sometimes   
curlyboy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Finished Bar Version*

Here is a picture of the Bar Version, now finally finished and installed ready for the off, before the Easter rush, and a well deserved rest! I have given a full description of the manufacture of this on my Blog, for those of you who might be interested.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi CurlyBoy,

That's an excellent end result. Congratulations.

It looks a bit swankey and posh. :wink: 

Jock.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Ill really like your style, nice work


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow!

I had to smile, but I cringed inwardly yesterday as my Granbrats climbed, crumbed and sticky-pawed their way all over our MH at yesterday's Witterings picnic; creating the unplanned chaos and wear & tear that only those little dearly-beloveds are capable of.

So, if on your road trials you need any professional Destructive Testers then I can gladly supply those - at no cost!!

Meanwhile - Well Done, Sir.

Bob L


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Brill efforts. I do wish I could do things like that. Even putting in one bit of a SOG unit is beyond me. I must have too many female hormones.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Curly you have made a lovely job of it and can be rightly proud, I look forward to meeting again at a rally and having a look around - do you charge an admittance fee?

Carol


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their kind comments, very much appreciated, makes the project even more worthwhile.
curlyboy


----------

